# Climatronic settings on radio screen



## RoAnSa (Feb 8, 2006)

*Climatronic settings on radio display*

ySkoda Octavia II has this function on the "old" climatronic. Same climatronic unit as Golf V, Jetta, Passat B6, and Tiguan I have tested it myself, I could not find any picture of it on internet, but I found this text:
_Stream and Audience 
The Stream car radio comprises a tuner with RDS and a CD and MP3 player. The Audience also includes a second tuner and an integrated changer for 6 CDs. Both radios can be operated from the multifunctional steering wheel. They show the external temperature, time, information from hands-free inputs, parking sensors and the Climatronic air conditioning. _
http://new.skoda-auto.com/com/....aspx
*The question is:
Is there a vag-com feature that makes it possible to turn the radio display function with the "old" climatronic and RNS510? I am pretty sure it could be done.*

New Golf VI and Passat CC got it, but with the new climatronic unit. But It should not be needed. Since it is possible in Skodas with the same equipment. 
*OLD CLIMATRONIC*








*NEW CLIMATRONIC AND CLIMA SETTING DISPLAY*











_Modified by RoAnSa at 1:49 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Not supported by the RNS510.


----------



## RoAnSa (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Not supported by the RNS510.

As you can see on the last picture in my first post it is supported with RNS510 it ia also supported with RCD510. New Golf VI, Golf Plus Facelift, Passat CC and Skoda Suberb II got it.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (RoAnSa)*

Well, if you don't know or understand whats going on internally you shouldn't question my statement.








First of all you are making some incorrect assumptions and therefore your conclusions come out wrong.
#1 Climate Control Unit in the named models is NOT the same as in the Octavia II. It may look identical and probably has the same hardware but the software differs.
#2 Your climate control unit does neither support it the way the older Skoda Octavia II units handled this feature nor does it support the BAP based commands like the modular Climatronic control modules do it in the newer models.
#3 Besides the fact that the Skoda Stream and Audience come from a different supplier than the VW radio units (which have been proven to not support this function), all NAV units (Nexus/MFD2 CD, Cruise/RNS300) did never support the old style method either.
#4 The RNS510 requires a BAP based information from the climate control unit, which is only supported by the newer ones. If you switch the RNS510 to BAP in a non-BAP car, you end up loosing a lot of other functions because the communication between RNS510 and components like the instrument cluster, the steering wheel control, the parking aid and the telephone will fail...
Which basically brings us back to my original statement.


----------



## RoAnSa (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

OK, good explaination. 
That also mean that it is impossible to swap to the new climatronic unit?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Correct, read my posting again and then... dream on...


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_BAP based commands like the modular Climatronic control modules do it in the newer models.

What are BAP based commands?

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_The RNS510 requires a BAP based information from the climate control unit, which is only supported by the newer ones. If you switch the RNS510 to BAP in a non-BAP car, you end up loosing a lot of other functions because the communication between RNS510 and components like the instrument cluster, the steering wheel control, the parking aid and the telephone will fail...

Are you saying mk5 Golf is a non-BAP car and mk6 Golf is a BAP car?

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Climate Control Unit in the named models is NOT the same as in the Octavia II. It may look identical and probably has the same hardware but the software differs.


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Besides the fact that the Skoda Stream and Audience come from a different supplier than the VW radio units (which have been proven to not support this function), all NAV units (Nexus/MFD2 CD, Cruise/RNS300) did never support the old style method either.

Just to confirm: Skoda NAV units (including Columbus) are different from VW NAV units and they do not support the Climatronic info presentation even with the old Skoda Climatronic Control Module, right?


_Modified by maloosheck at 2:22 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Piconet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Piconet* »_Mk5 Golf does not use the BAP protocol, MK6 Golf,Scriocco and CC do simply its just anorther protocol used to broadcast the data via the CANBUS network.

All the modules in mk6 Golf, Scirocco and CC use BAP? A complete changeover to the new protocol?


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Dont forget the BAP protocol is still broadcasted via the CANBUS network at the moment only the climatronic,radio and dash insert can interpret the BAP protocol.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Piconet/AJWEBB, check your sources... please don't state false information.


----------



## Piconet (May 21, 2006)

Theresias you have no right in exploiting my personal details, as for false information as I understand and have studyed the specific protocol I have said no false data BAP compatible units are currently RCD510, RCD310 and also RNS510 including the Climatisation unit.



_Modified by Piconet at 1:16 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Piconet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Piconet* »_Dont forget the BAP protocol is still broadcasted via the CANBUS network at the moment only the climatronic,radio and dash insert can interpret the BAP protocol.

We are talking mk5 Golf or mk6 Golf? The latter one I suppose.
Is there a new CAN-Gateway required for BAP? Or BAP is wrapped in the old transmission layer?
Is it really a complete list of devices using BAP?


----------



## cmdrfire (Nov 15, 2007)

Is there any further update on this? Is it conclusively not possible to get the clima display on the RNS-510 in the mk5 Golf?
Maybe with the "S" CAN-Gateway (as used in Golf VI)?


----------

